# Rear speaker enclosers



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

What are you guys doing with the crater behind the rear seat speakers? I put new 6 1/2's back there last night and they sound like crap! Have absolutely no mid bass because of that huge crevasse and no separation from the front and back.


----------

